# Conectar Monedero al puerto serial



## hiorik (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola, saludos a todos las personas de esta gran comunidad, bueno necesito preguntarles lo siguiente:

Como puedo conectar un monedero que tiene 3 tipos de salidas: 

Señal
12v.
tierra

al puerto com1 de la pc, para que cuando se ponga una moneda mande una señal y active un timer por software y desbloquee el teclado y mouse. 
y que programa puedo utilizar para poder hechar a andar un timer que controle tiempos, es para aplicaciones en un cyber, la verdad es que he buscado mucho y sigo sin encontrar nada.

lo que quiero en resumen es poder conectar el monedero al pc y que algún tipo de programa acepte la señal y deje correr un timer por software. 

muchas gracias por tomar el tiempo de leer este post de ayuda, cualquier cosa les agradezco un monton, muchas gracias.


----------



## hiorik (Mar 20, 2007)

averigue como se puede conectar y funciona, lo conecte en el pin 8 y 7 del db9 ahora necesito el timer, si alguien tiene algo por favor el pido que lo postee, de antemano gracias.


----------



## GILCARBR (Abr 16, 2009)

saludos amigo oye queria preguntarte sobre el monedero como lo conectaste y a que puerto. como le hiciste para saber si al echarle una moneda te la detecte , usaste algun programa. yo ando haciendo algo parecido a lo tuyo si quieres te puedo pasar la información que tengo.
atte: gilberto


----------

